
Colornames.org – A collaborative effort to name all 16.7M colors - picdit
https://colornames.org/
======
BorisTheBrave
"Later he applied his extravagant principle to the other numbers. In place of
seven thousand thirteen, he would say (for example) Maximo Perez; in place of
seven thousand fourteen, The Train; other numbers were Luis Melian Lafinur,
Olimar, Brimstone, Clubs, The Whale, Gas, The Cauldron, Napoleon, Agustin de
Vedia. In lieu of five hundred, he would say nine. Each word had a particular
sign, a species of mark; the last were very complicated.... I attempted to
explain that this rhapsody of unconnected terms was precisely the contrary of
a system of enumeration. I said that to say three hundred and sixty-five was
to say three hundreds, six tens, five units: an analysis which does not exist
in such numbers as The Negro Timoteo or The Flesh Blanket. Funes did not
understand me, or did not wish to understand me."

\-- Funes the Memorious, Borges

~~~
jl6
Brilliant. I knew it was Borges after the first sentence! There’s something a
little Library of Babel about this project.

------
picdit
A few of my favorites so far:

Screaming Grey: #AAAAAA

It's Still Basically Black: #000001

Nice: #696969 (lol)

These would make for some great candidates:
[https://colors.lol/](https://colors.lol/) ;)

~~~
heleninboodler
I have a handful I'd nominate as "lazy programmer" colors that I think are
useful as placeholders but aren't as horrid as #FF00FF etc:

    
    
      blue   #aabbdd
      green  #aaddbb
      purple #bbaadd
      pink   #ddaabb
      orange #ddbbaa
    

(I usually end up using #bbddaa as well but it's just a different shade of
green)

~~~
tbassetto
After seeing your comment, I thought blue should be #DaBaDe(e) but I wasn't
first to come up with this idea:
[https://colornames.org/color/dabade](https://colornames.org/color/dabade)

~~~
lioeters
Nice. There's also:

I'm Blue
[https://colornames.org/color/174ac0](https://colornames.org/color/174ac0)

I'M BLuE
[https://colornames.org/color/1971d5](https://colornames.org/color/1971d5)

~~~
sharken
There is only one true blue !

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Klein_Blue](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Klein_Blue)

------
applecrazy
Added "Hacker News Orange" to the list:
[https://colornames.org/color/ff6500](https://colornames.org/color/ff6500)

I'm struggling to figure out if this is a serious attempt, though.

~~~
rohan1024
HN should allow changing of color of top bar via a get parameter. It would be
awesome.

~~~
applecrazy
You can change it in your profile settings (though that’s not exactly what
you’re asking for). I think there’s a karma threshold, though.

~~~
asciimike
I believe it's 256

~~~
read_if_gay_
It’s 250. There’s also a list of all colors in use, sorted by frequency:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors](https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors)

~~~
Tempest1981
#abcabc is second on HN... "soft foam". Because people like foam, or easy to
remember?

------
dvduval
I'm still working diligently on counting the grains of sand on the beach
closest to me, and hopefully we can pool all of our work together for a final
count. As soon as that's done I'll start trying to name all the stars. Colors?
I'm tired already.

~~~
remus
Grains of sand? Easy! Want a real challenge? Try naming all the numbers
between 0 and 1! I've been at it for weeks and struggling to get much past 0.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Ha, I thought of doing that but decided it would be too hard, so i picked the
much easier challenger of naming the numbers between 0-0.01. I'll be finished
in no time.

Though it did cross my mind to split the range in to 2 parts and then
recursively bin each part in two; if I allow repeating names ... Perhaps then
ones chances would be greater than zero.

;oP

------
oefrha
Of course, 16.7M colors aren’t all colors, not even in “web space”. Enter
color(display-p3). [https://webkit.org/blog/10042/wide-gamut-color-in-css-
with-d...](https://webkit.org/blog/10042/wide-gamut-color-in-css-with-
display-p3/)

~~~
lern_too_spel
CSS Color Module 4, which introduced support for the DCI-P3 color space, also
introduced support for the even larger ProPhoto RGB and Rec.2020 color spaces
(as well as the similarly-sized Adobe RGB). These were already supported in
media that could be embedded in web pages.

------
kylek
"Blartreuse" ow my sides...

They need to have a way to sort by votes, or have a "Best of" or whatever. I
was curious (and they provide the data! Thanks!)...so naturally-

    
    
      $ curl -sL https://colornames.org/download/colornames.zip | zcat | sort -nk3 -t, | tail -n10
      486d83,Blue Loneliness,0.069
      123456,Incremental Blue,0.071
      1eeb01,Creeper Aw Man,0.072
      336699,MetaFilter Blue,0.077
      abcdef,Alphabet Blue,0.078
      696969,Nice,0.124
      b83c73,Red Tedir,0.139
      ff0000,Red,0.249
      ffffff,White,0.417
      000000,Lil Huddy,1
    
    
    

Edit: sorry..."Focus Group Blue"...im dying

~~~
ryanmjacobs
Hey, I independently came up with a similar solution
([https://notryan.com/colors](https://notryan.com/colors)) and it renders to
HTML.

But ugh... I applaud your simplicity. I used `unzip` instead of zcat, but I
guess .zip files normally use GZIP internally. And, I didn't know you could
use `sort` for a specific field! So I ended up using a full SQL engine...
Learn something new everyday :)

------
ryangittins
I'm curious—is there a point to giving two separate names to two colors which
are indistinguishable from one another to the human eye?

There are zero people in the world who can tell #FF4500 from #FF4501, so
aren't they effectively the same color?

~~~
baddox
By induction, doesn’t that mean we would only have one color name?

~~~
333c
"can't tell apart" isn't a transitive relation. That is, just because I can't
tell A from B and I can't tell B from C doesn't mean I can't tell A from C.

~~~
drdeca
“Has the same name as”, however, _is_ a transitive relation.

So, if no two indistinguishable colors have distinct names, and for every pair
of colors have a path between them of colors such that adjacent colors in the
path are indistinguishable, then all colors would have the same name.

~~~
zeroimpl
The flaw here is the assumption that colors have a single, well-defined name.

~~~
drdeca
Even if you associate each color with a set of names, if the graph where
vertices are colors and edges are “these colors are indistinguishable” is
connected, and any two indistinguishable colors have the same set of names,
then all colors would have the same set of names.

The solution of “assign a degree of applicability if each name to each color”
and allow a color name to have different levels of applicability for a pair of
indistinguishable colors, sorta solves the problem?

But, in a sense, isn’t “to what degree do each of these names apply to this
color” just a kind of identifier like a name is? (Though it has the advantage
that we can talk about the identifiers being very close to each other )

We can’t have identifiers for colors always be the same iff the colors are
indistinguishable, because “is the same” is transitive while “is visually
indistinguishable” is not.

Therefore, in order to be able to describe a large variety of colors (with
say, rgb), we choose to use an identifying scheme (such as rgb) which has
different identifiers for colors which are visually indistinguishable.

------
reaperducer
As long as they include rebeccapurple.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_A._Meyer#Personal_life](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_A._Meyer#Personal_life)

~~~
cbsks
It’s the top voted name!
[https://colornames.org/color/663399](https://colornames.org/color/663399)

------
GistNoesis
Shameless plug for color-loving people :

Are all verbs blue ?

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/colorify/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/colorify/)

It's parsing any webpage, and coloring words based on their Part-Of-Speech
tags.

The idea behind is that if we let the computer pre-parse the text for us, it
should incur less mental fatigue, and help visualize the structure of
sentences therefore improving our reading comprehension.

The question is how universal can we make this color-mapping ?

~~~
err4nt
I have been searching for something like this for years! Wish it wasn't
Firefox-only :( What would it take to get it ported to a better browser?

Here's my crack at coloring or syntax-highlighting the parts of english speech
for easier analysis, but mine was a manual process:
[https://github.com/tomhodgins/bil](https://github.com/tomhodgins/bil)

~~~
GistNoesis
>What would it take to get it ported to a better browser?

It's waiting for review approval on the chrome webstore.

~~~
nurettin
after checking icon and layout, they just install the extension in a sandbox
and if it runs without a javascript error it passes.

~~~
GistNoesis
It has just appeared now.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/colorify/pipnfjhpb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/colorify/pipnfjhpbdpejoemmkhoglekbjakmnkc)

~~~
smhmd
Could you make it activate on demand/icon click? Excited to see how this would
affect skimming web pages for me.

~~~
GistNoesis
From a security point of view it will probably require some additional
permissions, that I'm not comfortable asking yet.

It's also taking a few seconds to process big pages so for the time being I'll
rather have the user click the button when he wants to.

But I'll try to think of a solution for this use case.

------
joeax
Just go to any paint store and you'll find yourself halfway there. When we
were searching for gray tones we were stunned at the creative names we saw for
the thousands of grays available i.e. "mindful gray" "blissful stone" etc.

That's got a be a dream job for some uber-creative artist.

~~~
hithereagain
And a nightmare job for some other creative artist.

------
cloudwizard
I added Draymond Green

[https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=draymond+green](https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=draymond+green)

Because, why not.

------
crazygringo
Makes me think of when xkcd did a survey to produce "objective" names of
swathes of the RGB spectrum [1]:

[http://imgs.xkcd.com/blag/satfaces_map_huge.png](http://imgs.xkcd.com/blag/satfaces_map_huge.png)

That was genuinely educational.

Colornames.org just seems to be a gimmick, kind of like the million dollar
home page [2] -- remember that? But still fun though. :)

[1] [https://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-
results/](https://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-results/)

[2]
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)

------
irrational
The hex code is six numbers long, the same length as a date written in ddmmyy
format. Apparently this is not a unique thought because I tried putting in
some random dates and found the colors were named things like "gage's
birthday".

------
ggggtez
Why do I get the feeling that you could programmatically name all these colors
in some trivial way? Then you wouldn't end up with 30x "Blue" in your dataset.

Let's imagine we take the dominant byte of each color only. That's 4096
different color combinations. The lower byte makes up another 4096 color
variations to each of those dominant colors. Just name 4096 "Color" words,
like "Blue", "Aquamarine" etc. Then 4096 "useless adjectives" like "Mindful"
and "Exotic".

And viola: Exotic Blue - 0x0xFx | xAx3x5 Mindful Blue - 0x0xFx | x5x5x5 etc.

8000 words is something a single person could do by themselves, and it would
generate all 16.7 million colors. You could even have some intuitive
understanding. "Aha, Mindful Blue is a little bit grayer than just 'Blue'."
This isn't even the most useful schema you could come up with...

Realistically, it's foolish to even do this in the RGB colorspace. Humans are
not going to notice the difference between #000000 and #000001. Colors should
be organized in a way that's useful. Hierarchical color naming at least gets
you partway there.

------
phs318u
OK. Went down the rabbit hole 20 minutes ago and just surfaced. I love simple
time-wasters like this. My contributions include:

Peppermunt

Not quite baby shite

Medical attention required

Hardware store argument blue

Something tells me however that the colour picker that implements this list,
while fun, would not be very performant.

~~~
DonHopkins
There are four distinct competing pukes, a myriad buffet of barfs, and a
veritable cornucopia of vomits, but none of them cover what I consider the
entire gamut of requisite Ralph colors. There's a reason it's called the
"Technicolor Yawn".

[https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=puke](https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=puke)

[https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=barf](https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=barf)

[https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=vomit](https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=vomit)

H. Fishlove & Co. "Whoops" Brand Fake Barf has its own distinct set of
signature colors, including "perfect puke-yellow" with "Cabernet chunks",
easily recognizable by connoisseurs and aficionados of fine fake barf. And
artisanal hand-made farm-to-floor fake barf has its own earthy bouquet of
organic colors.

[https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-inside-
scoop-o...](https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-inside-scoop-on-the-
fake-barf-industry/)

>The latex is initially white, but after a day or so, dries into the perfect
puke-yellow. “Then, they attach it to a card that says ‘Whoops’ and sell it,”
Stan says.

>Of course, now, the original “Whoops” has many gnarly competitors. “One of
the better ones is called Glop, made by the famous S. S. Adams joke company.”
Others made across the Pacific include Fake Barf and “Oops.”

------
billfruit
I would if they restrict names to be two or rarely three words and avoid
punctuation. Also, I think they should advise against humorous/jocular names
and ask people to suggest brief but descriptive names.

I was voting on suggested names, very many are those jocular names, overlong
and with too much punctuation that does not really serve the purpose.

------
ryanmjacobs
Ah! This is fantastic!

For those curious, I created a script that sorts their data by votes!
[https://notryan.com/colors](https://notryan.com/colors)

------
egeozcan
Salad color varies greatly from person to person, apparently

[https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=salad](https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=salad)

~~~
xref
Some don’t even contain chlorophyll

------
yreg
This is a similar (and very old) project, something like a Pinterest for
colours and colour palettes.

[https://www.colourlovers.com/colors](https://www.colourlovers.com/colors)

------
paulintrognon
It's a great project from a great idea, but I'm a little desapointed that it
seems to be turned into a joke contest.

For example, most voted name for 000009 is "Really Dark Blue ", which does not
really work...

------
lcnmrn
They should have named 12-bit (4096), 15-bit (32768) and 18-bit (262144) color
spaces first then the 24-bit (16.7M) color space. It's easier for humans to
manage smaller data sets at first.

~~~
twelvechairs
More importantly they shouldn't limit themselves to an RGB bound color space

~~~
rini17
Then go all the way and use perceptually uniform colorspace. But that has
complicated relationship to RGB used everywhere.

------
enhdless
This immediately reminded me of this interactive art installation, wax
chromatic, by Alexander Reben: [https://areben.com/project/wax-
chromatic/](https://areben.com/project/wax-chromatic/)

The audience names a color, and the lights change accordingly. I remember
attending a talk of his where he briefly mentioned the huge color name mapping
he created for this piece!

------
benjamoon
If I ever need a quick colour to highlight something when testing I use
#BADA55, it’s a rank lime green and it’s spelt BadAss so it’s easy to
remember.

------
pachico
As colour blind (I fall under the umbrella of Deuteranomaly) I must only
celebrate this kind of efforts. I should probably know better but if I recall,
up to 8-10% of male population can suffer some kind of colour blindness so
it's a huge slice of population that can be benefitted from this.

Cheers

~~~
Endlessly
All humans are colour blind to some degree; as they get older, even more so.

~~~
pachicodev
Interesting. I didn't know that.

------
Perenti
More discrimination against us colour blind people. The basic names are
confusing enough - my housemate mentions something "green" when there's no
such thing, he's talking about the brown one.

~~~
beart
Can you suggest an alternative?

~~~
eru
I think Perenti is just joking.

I'm colourblind myself. I mind when eg UI elements or real world distinctions
are _only_ communicated by hue (instead of also using texture, brightness,
saturation, shape, text, etc); but I don't think anyone can mind less disabled
people making full use of the facilities they have.

~~~
Perenti
Although mostly tongue in cheek, I do think the lack of awareness by some UI
designers is a real issue. I've also found IDE syntax colouring schemes that
are just too hard.

I've also found posters and signs where important information is in
colours/shades that I can't discriminate between. Sometimes I wonder if there
should be a law that prevents safety information being green on brown, or
brown on green, or the wrong shades of red/green/brown together.

And no, I don't do domestic wiring, nor can I read many resistors.

~~~
eru
I am wary of adding extra laws. Especially ones that are hard to enforce.
Luckily, I found that people seem to be paying more attention to accessibility
than they did in the past.

Eg Game Maker's Toolkit has a video series about 'designing for disability',
see eg their 'Colourblindness & Low Vision' entry at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrqdU4cZaLw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrqdU4cZaLw)

One of their points is that lots of adjustments made to assist people with
disabilities can also help normal people grasp information quicker or in
unusual circumstances.

------
zjs
One challenge with this is that the same name will be proposed for similar
colors.

For example:
[https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=+Safety+Orange+](https://colornames.org/search/results/?query=+Safety+Orange+)

Deciding what to call a color is going to require more than seeing which name
for each color gets the most votes. For a set of names to be useful, they need
to make sense when taken as a set.

------
kazinator
Next: name all 99 one-cent increments between middle C and C#.

Humans love nomenclature in music too!

Naming 32 gradients of smell between veal and beef might be useful, come to
think of it.

------
stallmanite
Maybe kind of silly like buying titles to land on the moon but I have to admit
to naming a few. It’s fun.

------
dumbfounder
I am going to give this to my kids as a fun school break activity that still
is sort of educational.

------
grey-area
What about those colours which live beyond the pale of RGB in LAB space? Will
they forever be nameless?

~~~
chungy
It's a grey area.

------
mewm
Up/down votes should be added to each individual color's own page, ie
[https://colornames.org/color/f9cdcb](https://colornames.org/color/f9cdcb)

Edit: I added this suggestion through their used feedback service.

~~~
distances
But there are the up/downvote buttons already?

~~~
mewm
Wow, my mistake. The color I submitted wasn't confirmed, but for some reason,
I just didn't realise that. My bad!

------
jl6
Nice project but I have a couple of questions of the team:

1\. How will you deal with bots and griefers since there appears to be no
login required?

2\. When is a color considered named? More than X votes for the top name? Any
final QA to check for profanity, trademarked terms or other malarkey?

------
cafxx
I love how the counters on the top bar and homepage are not updated, even
though new entries keep appearing in the "latest" page.

You'd expect counting the entries in a collection (or materializing that
count) shouldn't be so expensive.

~~~
johnday
The Latest page is not the final arbiter of colour naming - they are also
moderated before becoming "true" names.

------
subroutine
Maybe this could be partially automated by getting lists of things like
plants, animals, etc. running a web image scrape with those key words, and
computing the average color of, say, the first 100 images returned for each
word.

------
every
This was on metafilter.com a few days ago and I felt compelled to create one:

[https://colornames.org/color/13916e](https://colornames.org/color/13916e)

------
snvzz
Unfortunately (or fortunately, depends on perspective) for these guys there's
more than 16.7M colors.

The world isn't digital like that, but even in the digital realm, 10bit per
RGB channel is not uncommon.

------
IvanK_net
I think we should also name the numbers between 1 and 1,000,000 wiht unique
names. The current names we use have too many patterns :D The number 173,515
could be a "singing dog", etc.

~~~
bufferout
Those numbers already do have unique names.

~~~
IvanK_net
The names of colors like "#ff38a1" are also unique, so what is that post
about?

------
dukoid
It should be organized as a tree where each level has 3x2-1 children for the
corresponding RGB bits... (local top level is the color with the current
leading bits repeated)

------
mmhsieh
There has got to be some finite combination of stars that make up
constellations. You all see the Big Dipper but thereabouts I see Jerry the
Cowboy and Alan the Cowboy.

------
JKCalhoun
At the current rate, should have them all named within a year.

------
DonHopkins
There should be a mash-up that lets you preview the colors on bikeshed.com.

[http://bikeshed.com/](http://bikeshed.com/)

------
chris_st
#EBABEC is now "Pink Hork" in honor of Janelle Shane[0].

0: [https://aiweirdness.com](https://aiweirdness.com)

------
colordrops
A couple nice features would be to show you the other colors with the same
name you suggested, and to also provide a browsable index of named colors.

------
kkarakk
Voting system kinda ruins it, ppl game it too much and bring in western
cultural references a lot so their choice goes to the top instantly

~~~
progre
Western cultural references are kind of unavoidable when naming things in
English I think.

------
pale-hands
This is cool! Unfortunately it is case sensitive, one search term I tried
applied to four different colours, differing only by case.

------
classified
We already have names for all of those colors. They start with 000000 and end
with FFFFFF.

------
njacobs5074
So amused by this project as I struggle to give names beyond "copper", "blue",
"dark green", etc.

------
wes-k
Ha I got a random color and thought “Mutant Green”. Turns out there are 4
other colors named that! Well done all around!!

------
riedel
Maybe a different language from English should be used for the CMYK names to
allow ambiguities when translating...

------
Koshkin
Reminds me of the idea (and the actual practice) of describing chemical
formulas with words.

------
xyproto
With the current progress, this will take less than two years to accomplish!

------
stared
An interesting project (there was a similar one
[https://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-
results/](https://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-results/)).

However, I have a few concerns. It does provide feedback "That name already
exists in 3 other places." with a warning sign. It really shouldn't, for quite
a few reasons:

\- Names that make sense will appear many times over. It is natural and good.
It will make the final result MUCH more robust if we look at the most common
color.

\- Right now it promotes the first move. If someone uses color "sea" for
"#003b3b" (Mexican gulf oil spill?) it discourages others for using the same
name for more suiting colors. The problem can be anything: poor English
vocabulary, typo, atypical connotation, poor color display, etc, etc.

\- Then the feedback says that my voice will be the name of a color. Too much
pressure for me. English is not my mother tongue. I am am not a graphic
designer. My display is good, but clearly not good enough to distinguish the
tiniest changes.

------
etxm
I went to name a “Doodoo brown” and was warned 7 other doodoo browns exist.

Nice, I’ve found my people.

~~~
perilunar
I made doodoo red for you instead:

[https://colornames.org/color/d00d00](https://colornames.org/color/d00d00)

------
devinplatt
There's a downloadable dataset! Would be fun to train a color-labeling model
:)

------
amelius
Can't we do this automatically using webscraping + nlp + image processing?

------
eternalny1
Ok, puke-green-with-a-hint-of-brown is now "radioactive mud".

------
mhb
The variety of colors people associate with petrichor is interesting.

------
pmarin
On X11 you have /etc/X11/rgb.txt with ~750 color names.

------
totorovirus
kinda duplicate of [https://www.color-hex.com/color/7fffd4](https://www.color-
hex.com/color/7fffd4)

------
tjpnz
Seems there are already multiple entries for Cornflower Blue.

------
DeathArrow
I've just proposed "Ubuntu Color" for #E95420

------
onyb
Soon to be used as a startup name generator.

------
PeterStuer
WARNING

There is zero indication on the whole site as to who is responsible for this.

There seems to be no privacy statement.

The registrar is anonymized.

The chances of this being a cutesy email phishing site are VERY HIGH

~~~
yoz-y
They don't seem to be asking for emails though. At least not when you go to
name a color or downloading data.

The only place where they are asking for e-mail is on the contact form which
makes sense.

~~~
PeterStuer
True, but it lights up multiple red lights.

It's either a long con or a genuine cascade of oversights and bad decisions.

------
tzfld
Would be nice a multi-language support

------
yashdeeph709
#ff6600 can be named as bhagwa

------
overcast
Urban Dictionary for colors :)

------
nicolascom
Lazyboy #123456 Prime #135711

------
kebert
Amazing

------
Balanceinfinity
This is totally addictive

------
mrwnmonm
So I can give it my name?

~~~
eru
They have a voting system, it seems.

------
afdasdf
How is spam prevented?

------
evanmichaelkyle
Too bad it’s censored.

------
enricozb
One of my favorites:

Greerg: #123321

------
vansteen
color naming is a cultural topic.

------
irrational
#800813

Boobie

I'm not surprised.

------
tomc1985
Why???

------
kccqzy
I can't see this succeeding at all. Randall Munroe tried something similar and
the results weren't encouraging: [https://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-
survey-results/](https://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-results/)

> People are primed by the colors they saw previously, which adds overall
> noise and some biases to the data

and

> Moreover, monitors vary; RGB is not an absolute color space

~~~
xipho
2000 suggestions a hour seems like a success to me.

~~~
remcob
Would be fun to take all this data and interpolate it to all the 16M colours
using a natural language model. We'll need this if we want to stand a chance
against at ten bit colour depth.

------
say_it_as_it_is
"Trump Orange": That name already exists in 11 other places.

------
yellowsir
i like 854700

------
purple-again
Very first thing I see is a rule that the names must be non offensive and the
second thing I see is the color orange named after Trump.

Apparently not a very serious attempt.

~~~
NateEag
People don't like to admit this, but "offensive" is by definition subjective
(to whom does this give offense?).

Thus, unless you're fairly explicit about who it's not okay to offend,
"offensive" is at best vague and at worst weasel-wording.

~~~
0xBA5ED
It is, however, common knowledge that calling that particular person orange is
meant as an insult. No need to have a precise definition of "offensive" for
cases like that.

~~~
hyperman1
I, as non USAer, have no idea what is the relation between Trump and orange.

------
bronlund
What about all the colors named on other sites? colourlovers.com alone has
already named over 10 million colors. Someone should scrape those and add them
:)

